# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  WoW Trey Brewer

## SaSqUaDgE

well i was searching around on youtube and found this video of trey brewer wow hes 22 and his HUGE he could def show up alot of pros this kid is amazing idk what hes doing but i want some ha check it out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EykOflYNp8k

----------


## shifty_git

man he is sick for his age!

infact...sick for any age! lol

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

yeah i know huh hes has gained alot since last time i saw him hes a big boy and hes doing junior nationals hes gonna blow that competition out of the water

----------


## TheArtist

i seen that dude in musclemag. he could be a bodybuilding star if he will keep on the right track. he's as big or bigger than a lot of pro's now.

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

i wanna be this guys size when im 22 ive got 4 years of hard training to do that ha

----------


## DNoMac

His quads are unreal.

----------


## sorel_C

his whole mass is unbelivable espiaceally at such a young age,, if he can take care of him self health wise,, this guy is ganna be a top guy for a long time once he hits his stride

----------


## Big

I wonder what they mean by "barely legal" lol. Like he's never used gear?

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

ha idk but his mass is insane

----------


## ironaddict69

He has to have used tons of gear. I saw a vid of his showing photos of when he was 300+lbs i believe at 20% BF. He used to be a powerlifter. Barely legal meaning hes so young.

----------


## Merc..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD1nU...eature=related

insane ..


Merc.

----------


## legobricks

Phil Heath is a prime example of someone with just insane genetics in which I think this guy has. Have you seen phil heaths cycles? I think they were primo and winny if im not mistaken. He def. has some awesome genetics!

----------


## legobricks

One thing that i hate are the negative comments on bb'ing in that video. Everyone thinks AAS is a magic pill that you can take and be as big as him...Pssshhhhhh igorant people.

----------


## rocket22

i agree with you lego, ppl on youtube think you can just sit on your couch and take AAS and be huge... they don't understand the dedication

----------


## Fordfan01

hes coming to my town in august ..... i cant wait to see him in person

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

phil heath and trey brewer are both amazing and very good guys and i hope they succeed well in there careers

----------


## makemoney

damn he is big

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

http://www.youtube.com/v/8hCK7WV1wys&rel

----------


## Garnelek

Wow he is huge!Def a future Mr.Olympia

----------


## TheArtist

> I wonder what they mean by "barely legal" lol. Like he's never used gear?


i thought it was because he was just over 18. sort of like a weird... porno thing, ya know... "barely legal sluts". Barely legal to have his muscles exploited....? 
i dunno.  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Ashop

> man he is sick for his age!
> 
> infact...sick for any age! lol


Indeed,,,,he is sickkkkkk

----------


## Amorphic

> Phil Heath is a prime example of someone with just insane genetics in which I think this guy has. Have you seen phil heaths cycles? I think they were primo and winny if im not mistaken. He def. has some awesome genetics!


i find that hard to believe. 

isnt it kind of the standard now a days for the pros to be running tren as their weapon of choice?

along with gh, slin, peptides etc.

i'm sure phil has used almost every aas, just like the rest of the guys.

----------


## Thug Nasty

He is huge. Keep up the great work Trey!

----------


## theWiseOne

used to live not far from him. Trey is a f**cking beast....<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RD1nUoOa8RU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RD1nUoOa8RU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

----------


## Garnelek

> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RD1nUoOa8RU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RD1nUoOa8RU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


 :Hmmmm:  What are u trying to post?

----------


## Undecided09

> One thing that i hate are the negative comments on bb'ing in that video. Everyone thinks AAS is a magic pill that you can take and be as big as him...Pssshhhhhh igorant people.


I agree. Many people don't understand that diet, training, rest, and dedication to all three of those are what contribute to your appearance. Brewer himself even talks about eating 10-11 times a day when bulking, that means hes getting up early and getting it done to get all those meals in, thats dedication.

NOW, even though I do agree that people are naive to think they can just take supps to get that big and look like that, it doesn't change the fact that those drugs allowed him to acheive that look so quickly and have such great muscle density. He does have great genetics, but lets not be ignorant here. I don't care how good your genetics, diet, or training is, you aren't going to look like that without some serious drug useage. period. Doesn't mean he's not a champ and a tremendous athlete, but calling people stupid for thinking they can look like him just by juicing is as stupid as us downplaying the significance of those drugs.

9

----------


## facile

Check out trey's videos on jis site, last year in contest shape, legs are crazy.

Can't believe he's only 22!!! www.treybrewer.com

----------


## theWiseOne

ha!! you should have seen him when he was 16- he was a fat ass !

----------


## jeremiahkentjensen

best ive seen at the age of 22

----------


## bigboomer

Dats one big boy

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

Huge

----------


## m8intl

He's big for sure. At any age that's impressive, but at 22 it's remarkable.

----------


## Monstruoso

damn, i wish my legs were like that

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

ronnie coleman X 2 in a couple more years at his rate

----------


## BabyGravy

Awesome seeing History unfolding

----------


## HolyBlade

amazing legs ! 
DAMN !

----------


## dirtball_619

hopefully they master the art of gene doping so this guy can partake. that would be absolutely insane

----------


## kirk3624

Hey I saw an interview on youtube were Trey Brewer is discussing his signing with BSN. What does that type of sponsorship pay? I know it probably fluctuates but anybody have a ballpark figure???

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

anyone seen him lately since he been cutting up from his 320lbs for contest?

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

i havnt seen any new pics or vids yet of him .

----------


## JYZZA

Wow....this kid is huge....good things in the future for him..

----------


## PIGPEN8181

wish i was that big at 22, I got the crap end of family genetics.

----------


## tyward

He is huge. It's going to be great watching where BB goes in the future!

----------


## tims1

trey doesnt look that great in that vid compared to his others. cant stand victor martinez at the start

----------


## ronan the barbarian

i was reading mays copy of flex(uk edition) and they said hes dropping/dropped a lot of weight cus he was too big to compete at a realistic level and he is one of the ones to watch for in 2009.
he did look freaky in some of the videos iv seen though!!

----------


## strength_addict14

very impressive dude

----------


## PIGPEN8181

Surprising he's not playing pro football. THE PHENOM.

----------


## NathanSummers

What are his stats?

Height weight etc...

----------


## Dianaboler

his muscle shape is pathetic, all you guys think hes going to be some legend, hes just going to be a half assed markus ruhl.(and no he will be no where as good as ronnie)

----------


## NathanSummers

Hes apparently 5'11 which is the same height as Coleman, i wonder how wide his shoulders are compared to Coleman?

----------


## freddyfresh33

he is a beast and he is young

----------


## jbm

he is freaking huge!

----------


## freddyfresh33

he is a beast and this dude is young he will go far does anybody know what he weighs in the offseason

----------

